# Kirkland Signature Range Lamb and Rice Adult



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

This food is definitely a little more grain-heavy than its chicken counterpart, however, still a decent quality food for a really good price. However, you'll still want to avoid it if your dog has any allergies to grains, beet pulp, or brewers yeast.


----------



## crazyjaney (Apr 9, 2009)

I needed to switch my 14 month old Irish setter pup to adult food from puppy food. On the advice of a friend, I switched him to Kirkland brand lamb and rice formula. Even before gradual switch was complete, his beautiful lustrous coat lost its sheen. After fully switched over to the Kirkland food, he left a pile of red hair where he slept, developed terrible dandruff, and looked awful. Horrified at how quickly my pup's condition went from magnificent to scruffy, I switched him back to Blue puppy food immediately. My pup's coat is now regaining its former shine, and he no longer sheds where he lays. The pet nutritionist at PetSmart says I can keep him on the Blue puppy formula as long as he doesn't gain weight on it. Yes, it's expensive, but compared to vet bills because of poor nutrition and food allergies, I'll pay the premium price!


----------



## Tania (May 18, 2009)

Think about it: if a food cost around $20 for 40 lbs, how much do you think the company is paying for ingredients? even if meant is the first ingredient, it's probably been rejected for other purposes. Lamb isn't a cheap meat. the ingredients may be whole, but I question the quality of the ingredents, not the food itself.


----------



## Sharyn (Jun 2, 2009)

I have to tell you that my 3 golden retrievers are and have been on the lamb and rice formula and thrive immensely. They have no doggy odor and no fleas. I do supplement with herbal trace minerals from Naures Sunshine and they get 1000mg of ester c a day. That is critical for their hips and they receive no vaccinations except pupppy vacs. THAT is critical! I muscle test my animals for any food or herbs vitimins etc. What is muscle testing? It is a form of kinesiology and I use this on myself and family on everything we put on the table to what we put on our skin. We are living proof that it works. No doctor visits for us as we are out enjoying life with our healthy dogs for many years. You can learn how to muscle test from nauropaths that know how. Trust me, we need to be proactive. I use to spend lots on vets, I know what I am talking about.


----------



## DS (Sep 16, 2009)

After reading the products in Kirkland brand compared to other top brands it's really more bang for you're buck. Iams, Pedigree, Purina and even the higher quality foods like Nutra Nuggets have corn in them. I did not see this in the Kirkland brand all meat and grains, and that's what all these crazed dog lovers are ranting about meats and grains are best for your dog. As far as anyone saying we don't trust the qualit in the meet be realistic just because you pay more doesn't mean it's better, and besides we're talking about dogs you know a dog the kind of animal that would est road kill. I think if the dog likes it, and with the food contents feed it. Of course you can get a little more protiens and crude fibers out of a kibble that cost $40.00 plus dollars for a $40.00lb bag. Question would be if you spend that much just why not feed natural. I just by the cheap multi-vitamin form wal-mart and feed the Kirklands brand it will cost you a lot less. Breeder of bully breeds and yes I beleive in quality and the truth of the matter is Kirkland brand is quality. Enjoy your dog's I just brought a bag of Iam's and will be swtitching to Kirklands brand next go around.


----------



## May1 (Oct 5, 2009)

My 9yo Golden Retriever has done very well on Nature Valley Prairie Lamb Meal and Oatmeal Medley for dogs. He has been on this diet for several years and maintained great skin and coat and overall health. We recently tried the Kirkland Lamb and Rice (less expensive, thought I could save a few dollars) and his skin has broken out with small raised bumps, itching and losing small clumps of fur. He must have an allergy to something in the Kirkland food. The only obvious ingredient that is different is the beet pulp, which was mentioned as being an allergen. Soooo, I am changing him back to his original food and we will see how his skin condition does. (and no, its not fleas!) I will keep you posted!


----------



## Castal (Oct 8, 2009)

I have 2 older dogs: one lab corgi mix, and one giant Newfoundland mix. Both dogs are incredibly gassy and unhappy on anything other than lamb/rice mixes. For the great price and apparent great taste (both of them wolf down the food when they turn up their noses at other food) I really like to give them the Kirkland Lamb and Rice food. I like the way their coats feel on it as well as the way the dogs feel--they are much more active on the Kirkland brand than other lamb and rice formulas.

I will say that it is a great medium grade food, but I can't afford the premium brands so I can't say what that would be like! (At least my two (rescued) dogs have food now... they were sticks when they came home with me,)
--Cass


----------



## Debbie1 (Nov 7, 2009)

One thing to bear in mind when you look at the low cost is that costco does not pay a dime in advertising. That is how they sell startbucks coffee beans with their name on it for half the price. We certainly can't say that about any of the other brands.


----------



## steve6 (Nov 4, 2009)

I doubt many people know this but when manufacturers buy Lamb meal, thye usually have a choice between North american Lamb meal and New Zealand Lamb meal. The differance is that North American Lamb meal has to be at least 51% Lamb meal with the the rest coming from any other ruminating animal. New Zealand Lamb meal is 100% Lamb meal. This is the truth. Maybe that is why it is so cheap in comparison to California NAtural. The other differance is that Kirkland uses beet pulp which is a filler and is not a normal part of a Dogs diet. I have been in the Pet biz for over 20 years, own a store that has never been part of any recall.


----------



## Janet3 (Nov 16, 2009)

I just bought my first bag of Kirkland Lamb & Rice. All I know is that if my dog does not like it or does not do well on it, I can take it back opened and mostly used for a FULL refund. Therefore, I have to try it.


----------



## thomas_taylor (Dec 11, 2009)

Our dogs will not eat the chicken and rice part of the case of food we get from Costco. They usually will eat the super premium lamb & rice formula for dogs. I will have to find a company that will sell us only lamb and rice? Can you help?
Thanks Tom


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I have fed my dogs many other more expensive brands, Solid Gold, Eagle Pack , Wellness etc. and my dogs have done exceptionally well on the Kirkland brand foods. I was recommended to try from a breeder and have been feeding Kirkland as my primary food for almost 5 years. When given the option my dogs would rather eat the Kirkland food. There coats are super shiny and there weight couldn't be better! I recommend this food to everyone and know many people who have switched from higher priced brands that don't come close to Kirklands quality. Just compare the ingredients!


----------



## Thordonni (Feb 1, 2010)

I fed this lamb and rice variety to a kennel full of German Shepherds, all except 4 who were fed as usual with a light variety made by Royal Canin. Every single dog fed the Kirkland variety threw up and/or had diarrhea in two days. I waited several days and tried again, with the same results and tried a third time after some days with the same result. I do not think it was coincidence that the dogs became ill and I believe that something was wrong with the food. Diamond, the manufacturer, when contacted said they had heard of no problems, but 20 GSDs cannot be wrong! A client of mine also had the same result. I won't feed it again.


----------



## wendz (Feb 15, 2010)

I just witched to Kirland Lamb and Rice Adult formula food and my black lab is not adjusting well. She has been experiencing diarrhea every day for a week. Maybe she is allergic to the beet pulp. Thinking of switching back to the more expensive Eagle Pack.


----------



## CLoiuse (Feb 17, 2010)

I have to give great ratings to the Kirkland Lamb & Rice as well. I was having trouble with nutro L&R & Euka and began doing ingredient comparisons... price was NOT the deciding factor in choosing my dogs food. I have a large active rotti and seven min doxies... I would rather buy a good quality food than pay $$$ at the vet with 8 dogs. They all eat the same food...from the 9 yr old to the youngest weiner... they have been on the kirkland L&R for close to a year. Thier coats are brilliant and soft...they are all healthy, no skin issues, no stool issues. When they do thier bizness... no odd smells, solid small stool, just what I expect from a good quality food. When they were having the corn fillers and chicken by-products thier coats were dry and they didnt look half as good as they do now on a food that is less than half the price. I would rather a reliable food than a great $$$ advertising campaign. My farm cats also prefer the kirkland food to any other I have brought home.


----------



## Kelly2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've noticed that the majority of people whose dogs have reacted negatively to the Kirkland Lamb and Rice dog food seems to happen during a switch. We have a Newfoundland pup who is currently eating this food and doing very well. When we first got her she was on Nutro large breed puppy. This was a high quality food with a high price tag......she is eating 7 cups per day. The breeder reccomended Kirkland Lamb and Rice as well as another name brand should we switch her from the Nutro. When we switched her we did so over a 3 week period. We wanted it to be gentle on her belly , and it was. Her coat is very shiny, her eyes are clear and her energy level and growth rate are on par for her breed. We would recommend this food as a low cost quality food option.
We will add this, her stools are sometimes soft. We aren't certain if this is related to her food or if it is because she is a puppy??


----------



## Adrianne (Mar 19, 2010)

My dachshund does seem to do well on this food, however my Newfoundland mix does not he has had constantly had diarrhea and throws up since I have fed him this food but he does not have any behavioral changes. It only seems to be a problem with the can food and not the dry food though.


----------



## mary8 (Mar 28, 2010)

I tried IAMS food and my dogs became constipated and had lots of nasty smelling gas. We had better luck with the Kirkland Chicken and rice.


----------



## DJWeston (May 8, 2010)

Our last female GSD went 15 yrs on Kirland Adult Lamb and Rice dry. Her replacement is on year 8 without any problems. I get complements on her appearance, coat and disposition almost every day, even from our local K-9 officer. I think it's a transitioning,breed or breeding problem. Is there a breed study anywhere? In any event take your time with the change over to any new food folks. I also give her the Kirkland Large Size Dog Biscuits, switching from Milkbone. Now she prefers them! I tried Ol'Roy bagged biscuits from WalMart but they seemed to upset her stomach for the one day. I read some bad stuff on the web about them that night, so I returned them the next day. As far as fallen cattle they also used to send them to the fast food places. I was told this at the slaughter house in LA!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

DJ, I have no problems with Costco's brand. But please, please keep away from ol roy, Purnia, Bil Crap, RC, Eukaweful, SD and other corn, wheat and soy infested crap. If you ever get a bonus or income tax check, check out Orijen, Acana, Evo or Innova the difference is truly amazing. Check my dog out

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## Doug2 (May 17, 2010)

I had switched our lab over to Kirkland L&R food for the price, and the ingredients looked pretty good. But she was lethargic and smelly and getting a to thin looking, I found a great new food called Canadian Naturals, Turkey Salmon, that she is thriving on. She's solid, strong and full of life again and no more problems with smell and diahrea. It was worth the extra $10 and the extra stop at the local pet store.


----------



## Alysha (May 31, 2010)

If you switch your dog over to this brand ‘slowly’ and give them time to adjust, they usually do okay. My dog does alright on this brand, but he most certainly does not thrive. Quality is better than the typical supermarket crass by a longshot. However my lab did get pretty gassy on this brand and I found it made his coat a little greasy. I’d be paying the extra $10-15 on Taste of the Wild, Orijen, Instinct or Now! Grain Free myself.


----------



## Todd_Zolkosky (Jun 13, 2010)

When we got our first dog, a normal sized Yorkie, he was on Iams and suffered badly from dry skin. We switched him over to Nutro natural and his dry flaky skin went away. He and our newer dog, a Border Terrier, have been on Kirklands Lamb and Rice dry for the past 3 years and we have had no problems. The dogs are a healthy weight and have very nice coats. Still no dry skin. The ingredients were similar to the Nutro brand but the cost is significantly cheaper. I have no complaints. Dogs do not need to eat gourmet organic super deluxe chow. I think the quantifying of dog food goes to ridiculous proportions in America. I think Kirkland makes sure Diamond produces up to their standards. My vet said I should feed them something better but I think she is full of it.


----------



## Rachel2 (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a 3 year old chocolate lab/ newfoundland and switched him to kirkland lamb adult dog food from Iams. His fur on his back is fadding a lot the last few months and now I'm noticing really big areas where it's really fadded like almost a redish blond!! Is it normal for their fur to change or could this be something else? Just wondering if anyone else has noticed this issue?? Thank you! Rachel


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Rachel Hi here is a link to some info about fur-pigment changes http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2=+2111&aid=425


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I would recomend California Natural. Get a small bag and start mixing it with small amounts of the old food at fist, then upping the amount slowly. It's a great product. I also recomend California Natural skin and coat Supplement and only use half the recomended amount. Both products are easy on the pocket book.


----------



## DJWeston (May 8, 2010)

Hi, Jess! Good looking GSD you got there! He could be Cheyenne's brother by his looks! She's a 35 kg classic working shepherd with a really dark black saddle and face. She rates very high on aggressiveness & protection but is excellent with people. I have switched Cheyenne my 8& 1/2 year old GSD to Kirkland Mature Chicken and Rice over a month long period this August and she is doing quite well on it. She has always gotten some fresh foods. meats, veggies and fruits. Still hard to believe she will be nine soon. People think she is much younger than that! To me she looks to be a 5 year old. She's aging very well. Plenty of exercise walks three times a day and new fresh water daily plus she eats nothing that I would not eat, "dog tax", I call it. Dentastix are a must for her as she has had a recurrent problem with her gums, an immune issue with tartar build-up! She gets her teeth cleaned regularly and brushed daily, hates it, and biotene gel rubbed on her gums daily, loves it! Take care all!


----------



## Bonny (Sep 13, 2010)

My 4 yr old Rottie has been on Kirkland Lamb & Rice for 3 years. She has HORRIBLE food alergies. Her ears will flare up turning red and get really smelly if she has wheat or corn. Her eye will even swell and get red and seep if she eats to much wheat ( we found out that happens when she got a hold of an entire brand new loaf of wheat bread). She is doing great on Kirkland! Her coat is shiny and thick. She looks better than most dogs I see on more expensive brands like Natural Balance or Solid Gold or Wellness. My husky/coyote mix looks amazing on the Kirkland lamb & rice as well. I have been asked by several breeders if my Rottie is a show dog (which she is not), and when I tell them no, they tell me she should be! Just from that, I will use Kirkland for ALL my dogs I ever own! The price is outstanding for the quality you get!


----------



## truckerwilly (Sep 24, 2010)

Thordonni....are you kidding me? I hope your not a breeder or kennel owner. Of course, all your dogs vomited and/or had diarrhrea, you have to gradually change from one brand to another. You cant change their diet overnight and not expect problems.

I've feed all my dogs(black labs) Kirkland lamb and rice for years and they've all done great. I always get compliments on their coats, their stools are fine and they are ball chasing/bird hunting machines. 

Finally, any brand of dog food might not work for every dog.....but always try and transition from one brand to another GRADUALLY.

My apology for the rant...God bless all animals(especially dogs)


----------



## Rojagert (Oct 13, 2010)

Everyone seems to be missing "menadione sodium bisulfite (source of vitamin k activity)"

this is poison...has no business in any decent pet food...google it


----------



## PJ2 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have to also sing praises for Kirkland signature lamb and rice. It was recommended by our vet. Ever since we switched our five dogs over everyone is happy. We gradually added the food into the old food and eventually removed the old food all together. It's an added bonus that it's price is reasonable, now they can have more treats.


----------



## Julie6 (Oct 27, 2010)

I just bought my first bag of this brand of dog food.
Menadione sodium bisulfite is not on the list of ingredients. 
Perhaps the formulation has been changed since your original posting.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Julie, that is really great to hear. That means someone has been listening to what the people have been saying.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Julie, you are correct,some of the ingredient lists HAVE changed and need to be updated.....


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess Kirkland doesn't have a website, I looked around??? That would make it difficult to update their product.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Jess,I meant THIS site needs to be updated.I told the administrator a couple of months ago that Merrick had changed all of their formulas,he said that he would update the listings on here, but has not done it yet.....Costco's website lists the Kirkland brand and gives some product information,but not the full ingredient list....


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Has all the Merrick formulas changed??


----------



## Eeyore (Dec 24, 2010)

We adopted a 5yr old English Mastiff last summer. The person who had her had put her on Ol' Roy. She had a terrible problem with itching when I got her and she still has some bare spots from scratching so much. With a limited budget, I decided to contact a Mastiff rescue and was advised that while not the best, Kirkland was adequate. The people we got her from gave us a bag of Ol' Roy but we changed her diet just on principle because it looked like it was loaded with red dye (found out later how bad that stuff is). I must admit I rushed the food transition to a week but I felt that was better than feeding Ol' Roy to her. I was pretty sure the food was the problem. We gave her an oatmeal bath and sprayed her skin with a product we got from our vet that is made to soothe dry skin. We purchased a natural flea spray to use in case she was itching from a flea allergy. We absolutely do not allow her to beg for people food although we will add slices of beef from our dinner roast(grass fed beef/no hormones) with only a little salt to add to her diet. She also is fed a scrambled egg (real butter) every other day. Her coat and skin have slowly improved. The reason I chose lamb and rice is because lamb is easier on the digestion and as far as rice goes there are less issues with allergies with this than with grain or corn. 
As far as the Kirkland product goes, I have fed it to all our rescues (older dogs)which include a Pit Bull, Springer and Dobie-Rott mix and they all did well on it. I find many people have a problem with food because they forget about all the little snackies they share with their four-legged friends...oops... sometimes those can really work havoc on a dog's digestive system. Would I buy a better product if I could afford it? Of course but for now it's Kirkland for the dog and economic cuts of meat (no steaks) for us. 
By the way, I know every product is not good for every dog. So if it works for your dog great but if you suspect there is a problem, consult your vet and look for an alternative.
These are tough times and many people are just trying to keep the family and pet together and a roof over all of their heads. Don't beat yourselves to death because you can't afford a "quality" product. All of you obviously love your dogs and are doing the best you can.


----------



## Teona (Jan 17, 2011)

I started with Kirkland Nutra Nuggets over 20 years ago. No problems with any of my German Shepherds at the time in regards to coat, stool, eyes etc. My friend GSD breeder friend followed me along to Costco one day to get some more dog food. She started comparing the Nutra Nuggets with the lamb and rice and chicken and rice. She found them to have better formulas than the Nutra 
Nuggets so I decided to give the two others a gradual switch. My dogs did not like the chicken and rice at all. I even tried gradually mixing all three but finally settled on the lamb and rice. My three sons all have dogs. Pit bulls and mastiffs. They range in age from two years to seven years. My dogs range in age from four years to one whom is nearly fourteen. Amazing age for a GSD. She was raised on Kirkland Nutra nuggets then switched over to Lamb anid Rice. 
In all 11 dogs between my sons and I are on Kirkland and all are in excellent health 
If I am not mistaken Kirkland Lamb and Rice is one of the few kibbles on the market that has not been recalled.
In between I tried other kibble. Wellness. Canidae. IAMS. New Balance. Etc Even sold a pup to the New Balance rep! But after a short time my dogs just quit eating altogether. So. I always went back to kirkland
I had friends who tried Kirkland kibble on their dogs with no success even tho changing over gradually. It does not work for some. Just as other kibbles did not work for my dogs 
I hope this helps. The keyword here is gradual changing over to any food formour beloved fur kids 
I highly recommend Kirkland.


----------



## Brandy2 (Feb 17, 2011)

Most of the people (not all) complained about problems with Kirkland dog food (L&R) yet failed to mention whether they gradually made the change or if they just suddenly dumped the new food into the dog dish. Dogs almost always react poorly to new dog food when it is not introduced slowly. By that I mean, mix in about 1/3 of the new stuff with the old and after a couple of days, move the mix up to 1/2 new to 1/2 old. Then on the 5-6th day, go 100%. That might just fix some of the problem complaints.


----------



## Noelle (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been feeding this to my 2 dogs for the last several months. Where they've been picky with other foods, they eat this right up. My 12 yo dog has some digestive probs with it though, diarrhea and gas. We've tried by our vets advice, to supplement food with a 1/2 cup of rice, but this hasnt worked. Too bad, we really love the price - $26 for a 40 pound bag, which lasts for 2 weeks for our 2 large dogs. We're going to see about switching to a vet brand, prolly for 5 times the price. Feeding 2 different dogs 2 different kinds of food will be tricky, but may be our best choice to try to keep costs down.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi, here is the website for Kirkland dog food.It is $25 for a 40lb bag,and $12 for a 20lb bag.It has good ingredients at a good price.I would recommend Kirkland to anyone.My 2 are doing great on this food. http://shop.costco.com/In-The-Warehouse/Kirkland-Signature-Pet-Food.aspx


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Antonio,do you have any idea where Jess is? I know that he got kicked off the forums.Any idea where he is lurking at now? I miss that crabby old dude. LOL


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't saw him much, but if I know Jess, he's probably like me and spending more time outdoors w/ Tony these days when the weather permits. What have you been up too?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Antonio,it looks like Jess deleted his gravatar,the pic is removed from all his previous posts.I am thinking he just got pissed about being banned and removed from the forums,so he just left the whole site.Oh well,maybe some day he'll pop in to say hi.-don't hold your breath-LOL. Yesterday I was walking my 2 dogs,a Lab,and a Springer when a Pit Bull escaped from it's house,and charged us with its teeth bared and growling,THANK GOD I had my pepper spray!!!!! I sprayed him right in the eyes/face,he turned around and ran into a PARKED car.I really feel that if I wouldn't have had pepper spray,there would have been a VERY different outcome.I might have been burying my Springer,which seemed to be the one he was after.Do I blame the dog? NO,it is the owner's fault,all breeds but dog agressive breeds especially,need early socialization and training.And sadly this dog has had neither.Luckily my 2 didn't seem to have a clue about what almost happened to them,I am grateful that I was able to stop the Pit from starting his attack.My 2 love to go to dog parks and play with other dogs,and I want to keep them dog friendly,being attacked can really damage a dog both physically and emotionally.I know really sweet dogs that have been attacked and then became dog agressive after the attack,probably out of fear.I really wish that people would educate themselves before they get any breed.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree, that problem with most dogs that have behavioral issues can generally be detected back to the owners. So far I haven't had any problems w/ Pit Bulls on my walks, it generally tend to be like German Shepherd mixes that want to cause trouble, maybe I should look into getting some pepper spray or something as well instead of my .45 caliber pistol LOL, thankfully I haven't had to actually discharge it on any of the strays, but if I really felt the threat was getting out of control I would sadly have to put the aggressors to sleep as I wouldn't want to risk the chance of getting my boy injured or otherwise. The main reason I carry my pistol is for the fact we have coyotes, bobcats, and wild hogs plentiful in the area I live, and I've heard others mention mountain lions, but I've yet to see one on my walks so I carry the pistol for me and the Dobie LOL


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Some dogs are tough little creatures, check this out http://xfinity.comcast.net/video/broken-battered-dog-crawls-back-home/1951630460/Comcast/1950803618/


----------



## Brenda5 (Jun 14, 2011)

Our dogs did develop diarrhea from the Kirkland Dog Food and I was wondering if we kept feeding it to them if their digestive tracks would get used to it. Any suggestions if not?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Brenda, did you transition correctly? Mixing old food and Kirkland? I have used Kirkland before and would again,both my dogs did well on it.Right now they are on 4health from Tractor Supply $29.99 for a 35lb bag.Here's my list of budget friendly foods- Kirkland,4health,Nature's Domain,Diamond Naturals,TOTW.


----------



## Pat9 (Aug 15, 2011)

They say that the Vitamin K activity ie... menadione sodium bisulfite in this Lamb and Rice dog food is toxic to our pets... However the Chicken and Rice does not have it .. So I would not recommend this but go for the Chicken and Rice


----------



## Veronica2 (Feb 6, 2012)

People say this ingredient: menadione sodium bisulfite, is in the lamb food. I have a bag in front of me and it's not listed as an ingredient. It also got 4 stars from dogfoodadvisor.com.


----------



## doglover2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Diamond is the manufacture of Kirkland Lamb and Rice. I'm having an issue with Diamond trying to get info on the Lamb in this product. All my dogs got sick and one died. 

Diamond is not cooperative. Beware of this food right now.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sue, why do you post under so many different names? You are trying to make it look like a bunch of different people are having problems with Kirkland. Why do you post under S Stack, doglover, Sue, and becki76? You are so lame. THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WRONG WITH THIS FOOD. I don't even believe you have a dog.


----------

